# Iptables umleitung



## soduko (20. November 2006)

Hallo da einer unserer Webserver ständiger Versuche ausgesetzt ist gehackt zu werden möchte ich gerne den Server mit dem Inhalt wo anders stehen haben.

Also Beispielsweise.

öffentlicher Server
Server 1. domain.com Ip 88.23.44.33

geheimer Server
Server 2 Ip 212.123.22.11

Geht das per IPtabels das ich die komplette Website und DB auf dem 2 server hoste OHNE das das jemand von außen sieht?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Also diese Weiterleitung solltest Du im Grunde realisieren koennen. Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht, solche Weiterleitungen quer durchs Internet hab ich bisher nicht probiert Ich bin auch nicht ganz sicher ob es nicht doch irgendwie moeglich sein koennte den Pfad zu tracen.

Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz ueber den Nutzen im Klaren. Wenn jetzt jemand versucht den Webserver (also den Dienst) zu hacken, dann wird das Problem damit nur auf einen anderen Server abgeladen. Das Problem dabei ist dann, dass Du 2. Server sicher halten musst.
Wenn jetzt jemand den Server selbst hacken will dann kennt er eh die IP, und somit wird er auch tapfer weiter versuchen rein zu kommen, nur dass eben Anfragen auf Port 80 dann auf einen anderen Server gehen, welcher halt zusaetzliche Administrationsarbeit darstellt.
Und so lang es nur bei Hackversuchen bleibt ist doch alles in Butter. 

Also meiner Meinung nach hast Du dadurch keine zusaetzliche Sicherheit, nur mehr Arbeit.

Falls Du es aber doch machen moechtest empfehle ich Dir einen Blick in mein IPTables Tutorial. Dort duerftest Du auch einige nuetzliche Informationen finden.


----------

